
Google car can 'drive itself' over Golden Gate Bridge  - Concours
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11508351
======
sandipc
this is on the front page twice already.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1775584>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1775570>

